# Mondo Grass...Not really an aquatic plant??



## Bec (May 14, 2004)

Hi,
I bought a couple of little shrubs that look just like mondo grass and after reading one of your postings discovered that it isnt a true aquatic plant...I have noticed a couple of the leaves starting to rot away...Should I pull them out? Also. I have included a pic of another plant I have..I'm not sure what its called, but i originally bought it for its pretty pink and green leaves. I'm not sure that its doing so well..I think the snails may have had a go at them..Could you give me a little info on that one too.
Thanks in advance
Bec[/img]


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

I believe "Mondo Grass" scientific name is Ophiopogon japonicus. I had bought some from the LFS (which really does know better, not sure why they sell it as an aquatic plant). After finding out it wasn't I just planted it in an "emersed" 2l soda bottle on the window sill. The stuff just seems to sit there doing its "thing" (whatever that is). It wasn't doing so hot in the aquarium after a month.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I think the first plant may be alternanthera reineckii.


----------



## Fish4brains (May 12, 2004)

I have 2 mondo grass plants and when I found out they werent true aquatic plants, I just put them in my snail/ fry tank to be eaten by the snails. Wile other dying plants that I put tin there are eaten right away, but the mondo grass is still thriving. It even put out new shoots. And the snails dont seem to like it too much. I guess itll be a couple of months before they start dying off like said elsewhere but for now their ok.


----------



## bryce2003 (Apr 24, 2004)

From what I've been told, there is 2 sorts of mondo grass, however there is probably more. I have been told that a lot of people have tried the normal mondo grass only to have it rot away in their tank. I was told that if I was to use mondo grass at all I should get a variety called mini mondo. It is supposed to be smaller than the normal variety as the name suggests and a much more hardy sort of plant that varies from dry land to water logged even submerged in it's natural habitat. How true this is I don't know as I haven't used it as of yet but may be helpful if anyone is planning on using or experimenting with it. Hope this helps.
Cheers,
Bryce.


----------

